# Too much cuteness to handle!!!!!



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

I've recently had TONS of Merles/Pied Merles/Pied Merle Carriers bubbers born and just can't handle the cuteness...I must share the burden of it all! :shock:









(3 different litters)



























(all boys)










The babies with 1 dot on their tails are girls and the ones with 2 dots on their tails are boys. Unfortunately, most of the Pied ended up being boys. Grr! It's going to make it so hard to decide which one to keep...I might just have to keep a few extras for, ya know, backups? Lol!


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Fat little things arent they? =L Lovely little guys =) Love the colouring of the black and white pied in the middle in the first picture


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

what a lovely litter/s of babies  my daughter wants them all


----------



## genevie (Mar 11, 2012)

So chubby and cute! The markings on all of these are wonderful:


----------



## alevue (Oct 22, 2012)

They are really, really cute! Pied marles? Oh, something I'm dreaming of! 
I've read somewhere that pied marles are sex linked. Is that true? 
Once again: lovely litters!


----------

